# Gadgets that you can't live without........



## shoneyboy (Sep 8, 2012)

A couple weeks ago I volunteered to help cook a jambalaya for a benefit. While cooking we need to cut up a LOT 













French Fry Cutter.png



__ shoneyboy
__ Sep 8, 2012






and run the onions through it. So, I just had to get me one 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






!!!When I bought the thing it had some suction cups that attached to the feet that seemed to be nice, until I tried it out…and they became a bit of a hassle 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. I probably could have just suction cupped it onto a sheet pan, but then I wouldn’t have had a reason to build this
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





!!!!














DSCN7322.JPG



__ shoneyboy
__ Sep 8, 2012


















DSCN7323.JPG



__ shoneyboy
__ Sep 8, 2012



















DSCN7324.JPG



__ shoneyboy
__ Sep 8, 2012






I have a couple more things to do before I paint it, but you get the basic ideal…….I built it so it will hold 2 different size buckets, a 1 gallon and a 3 gallon and it can be use it in a sitting position just in case I need a break. I think I should be able to make short work of a 50lbs sack of onions now!!!!! Since I've been working on this, I've been wondering if anyone else has any “Home Made” or store bought gadgets they can’t do without these days??? ShoneyBoy


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 9, 2012)

Thats a great tool and stand you got there. I have used them for chopping Celery and Carrots too for making large volumes of soup...JJ


----------



## shoneyboy (Sep 9, 2012)

*Chef JJ, Great ideal about using the cutter to cut up other veggies….I didn’t think about making a soup, that would work great….While I have you or anyone else that may have an ideal or thoughts on cooking to raise money.  I love to cook, and I like to help others when I can, what I’m looking for is some ideals on something simple to cook in large volume, that we can use to raise money with. I have 2 jambalaya pots, 1 - 15 gallon and the other is a 25 gallon…. I have a lot of pots, anywhere from an 8qt up to a 120qt that I use to cook crawfish in….. I’ve cooked jambalaya many  times for different causes and really like doing it, but it is something that everyone seems to do around here and I would like to do something different…..maybe it will help catch there eye and help bring in more sales..... I don’t mind making an investment if it can be used to help with my ultimate goals…which is trying to help in need……Thanks ShoneyBoy *


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 9, 2012)

That will work well for lots of veggies - that would be killer for butternut squash too


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 10, 2012)

I braise big chunks of Beef Chuck pot roast style until they are shreadable, about 4 hours, you can PM for a specific recipe. Although we eat it with Spinners, a Jamaican flour dumpling, the shreaded meat would make a heck of a great " Debis Po' Boy "! Make ahead and then just scoop and serve at the event. Since it is Braised it is juicy and tender anyway so you can use the cheaper Select grade beef and the the fixin's to Dress the sandwhich are cheap. A similar Po' Boy can be made with Turkey Legs or Pork Butt, just different seasonings...JJ


----------



## shoneyboy (Sep 10, 2012)

I appreciate the ideals JJ…….They sound great !!


----------



## michael ark (Sep 10, 2012)

Chew gun when cutting onions it helps me.


----------



## smokinhusker (Sep 11, 2012)

That's pretty cool!!!


----------

